# Leuchtmelder - Farben in eine Visualisierung



## thovi (2 August 2007)

Hallo,

leider habe ich noch keinen Thread für Visialisierung gefunden.
Ich entwickle gerade eine Software zur grafischen Darstellung einer Fertigungsstrasse. Wir greifen hier bei mit dem PVI-Management System von B&R auf eine B&R SPS zu. Die Anlage wird als Umriss mit Anzeigen für Betriebszustände und Bandgeschwindigkeiten dargestellt.
Die Betriebszustände (Handbetrieb,Einrichtbetrieb,Automatikbetrieb,Störung) sollen durch farbige Symbole angezeigt werden.
Ausserdem sollen die Zustände Kanal belegt/frei , Greifer oben/unten , Kanal belegt/frei durch Farben angezeigt werden.

Welche Farben müssen hier gewählt werden?
Wir haben für Hand- und Einrichtbetrieb GELB festgelegt. Nach Norm ist dies bei Leuchmeldern die Farbe für eine kritischen Zustand.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Vorraus, thovi


----------



## Hermann (2 August 2007)

schau mal in ein tabellenbuch,
dort sind alle farben von leuchtmeldern erklärt,

hab meins grade leider nicht zur hand.

aber zwingende handlung durch bediener ist normal blau

gruß


----------



## argv_user (2 August 2007)

Klick mal:

http://www.mostec.de/03Mostec2000/Mostec2000/Anhang/Tabellen/Kennfarben.html


----------

